# Samsung Monitor UHD (need advices)



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi all.
I am planning to buy a new monitor, I  found one that I really like, I would like some advices about this brilliant 28 UHD.

Samsung U28D590D, 71 cm (28"), LED, UHD- Resolution, 1 ms, HDMI

Here its a link where can be found the specs in case someone would like to give a check.

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Displa...590D-28-4K-Single-Stream-60-Hz-Monitor-Review

All advices are welcomes.

Cheers


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2014)

There's no one who can say a word?


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 16, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> Hi all.
> I am planning to buy a new monitor, I  found one that I really like, I would like some advices about this brilliant 28 UHD.
> 
> Samsung U28D590D, 71 cm (28"), LED, UHD- Resolution, 1 ms, HDMI
> ...


Well according to reviews and stuff the Samsung and asus pb287q use the same panel and have a similar price point.  Personally and from other reviewers the asus is a better buy because of features and the fact it has a better stand.

Depends also on what card you going to run it with. The 28inch AOC monitor is viewed as being a very good value and has same picture quality like the other 2 but with a much lower price.  I have the pb287q and its one heck of a monitor, but I'm actually going to grab the aoc one later instead.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Well according to reviews and stuff the Samsung and asus pb287q use the same panel and have a similar price point.  Personally and from other reviewers the asus is a better buy because of features and the fact it has a better stand.
> 
> Depends also on what card you going to run it with. The 28inch AOC monitor is viewed as being a very good value and has same picture quality like the other 2 but with a much lower price.  I have the pb287q and its one heck of a monitor, but I'm actually going to grab the aoc one later instead.



I have 2 evga geforce gtx 770 superclocked 4gb in sli configuration, and I wanted to get this monitor also because I have a good discount on it.


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 16, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have 2 evga geforce gtx 770 superclocked 4gb in sli configuration, and I wanted to get this monitor also because I have a good discount on it.


My advice to you is for starters you will probably have a bit of trouble running 4K at even high settings with those cards so it maybe better for you to look into a 2560x1440p monitor.  The Samsung does not really win many awards even if you can get it cheap because like I said the stand is not very adjustable and the monitor is very basic for the most part compared to other 4K panels.

I would advice that if you really want one to get the AOC because its cheaper and works very well.  Otherwise you may just be happy getting a nice 1440P monitor and if you want to go big the RoG Swift maybe a cool monitor to look into.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> My advice to you is for starters you will probably have a bit of trouble running 4K at even high settings with those cards so it maybe better for you to look into a 2560x1440p monitor.  The Samsung does not really win many awards even if you can get it cheap because like I said the stand is not very adjustable and the monitor is very basic for the most part compared to other 4K panels.
> 
> I would advice that if you really want one to get the AOC because its cheaper and works very well.  Otherwise you may just be happy getting a nice 1440P monitor and if you want to go big the RoG Swift maybe a cool monitor to look into.


I was checking the AOC but unfortunately in the online shop where I buy they have just 
1920 x 1080


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 16, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> I was checking the AOC but unfortunately in the online shop where I buy they have just
> 1920 x 1080


Why not here?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Why not here?


That one is really good too


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> My advice to you is for starters you will probably have a bit of trouble running 4K at even high settings with those cards so it maybe better for you to look into a 2560x1440p monitor.  The Samsung does not really win many awards even if you can get it cheap because like I said the stand is not very adjustable and the monitor is very basic for the most part compared to other 4K panels.
> 
> I would advice that if you really want one to get the AOC because its cheaper and works very well.  Otherwise you may just be happy getting a nice 1440P monitor and if you want to go big the RoG Swift maybe a cool monitor to look into.


So do you think that my cards are not able to handle the monitor?


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 16, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> So do you think that my cards are not able to handle the monitor?


Not on recent games unless you drop to medium.  I have trouble even at times with 3 R9 290X cards doing it.  The extra framebuffer is nice but the GPUs simply do not have the power.

Some games will be fine up to high but even then you will be juggling up to 45 average.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Not on recent games unless you drop to medium.  I have trouble even at times with 3 R9 290X cards doing it.  The extra framebuffer is nice but the GPUs simply do not have the power.
> 
> Some games will be fine up to high but even then you will be juggling up to 45 average.



This is the first time that I am disappointed about my 2 X 770 superclocked 4GB Sli configuration.
At the end ofor all it means that I have to buy new cards if I want to play games with a UHD monitor.

What a shame..


----------



## SQr (Oct 17, 2014)

Do yourself a favor and don't buy the Samsung one. I had two of these and the first one had stuck pixels and the second one had power LED issues which required repairs and then developed dead pixels of its own. All of this happened in less than a month's time (bought the first at the end of August). I am still fighting with Samsung ATM to get a replacement for the second one, so far they have done absolutely nothing.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2014)

SQr said:


> Do yourself a favor and don't buy the Samsung one. I had two of these and the first one had stuck pixels and the second one had power LED issues which required repairs and then developed dead pixels of its own. All of this happened in less than a month's time (bought the first at the end of August). I am still fighting with Samsung ATM to get a replacement for the second one, so far they have done absolutely nothing.



Thanks a lot for that info, now I have very good reasons no to buy one of them and I am convinced about it.
I will look for an asus or AOC monitor.


----------



## McSteel (Oct 17, 2014)

Well, it's only logical - UHD has exactly four times the resolution of "Full"HD (1080p), so it's four times as much work for the GPU(s)... Even two 980s in SLI would struggle at high and above (ultra) quality settings. If you're looking for uncompromisingly smooth gameplay while not accepting lower quality settings, don't go above 2560x1600 (or x1440).


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2014)

McSteel said:


> Well, it's only logical - UHD has exactly four times the resolution of "Full"HD (1080p), so it's four times as much work for the GPU(s)... Even two 980s in SLI would struggle at high and above (ultra) quality settings. If you're looking for uncompromisingly smooth gameplay while not accepting lower quality settings, don't go above 2560x1600 (or x1440).


Samsung or Asus?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 17, 2014)

I have one of these samsung ones. In a nutshell it is great for experiencing 4k. Coming from a dell ultrasharp(high standards, I know) the colours definately aren't as good and the viewing angle isn't the best either, but is of no real concern.
The stand is cheap, wobbles if you hit the monitor, but it is on a desk, so no wobbley!
I run it with SLI 680 and it runs intensive games on medium-high and your normal games on ultra.
All in all great monitor, only issue I have is when I have anti-aliasing turned on in some games the game just flickers, though most likely a driver issue.
And you don't even need anti-aliasing in games with 4k due to the high pixel density.

But if you are swapping to 4k, serisouly consider it, I run windows 7 and have found the swap hard because everything is so small. You can run high DPI mode which fixes these issues, but you get issues with most programs(icons being weirdly sized), and starcraft 2 doesn't work in high DPI mode


----------



## Frick (Oct 17, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> Samsung or Asus?



The Asus Swift if you're really into it. When you upgrade the GPU's the monitor will follow.


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 17, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> This is the first time that I am disappointed about my 2 X 770 superclocked 4GB Sli configuration.
> At the end ofor all it means that I have to buy new cards if I want to play games with a UHD monitor.
> 
> What a shame..


They are not bad cards its just UHD provides a significant need for power.  The cards are great even for 1440p which if I were you and you do not wanna replace your cards anytime soon just grab a nice one of those.  UHD is cool but 1440p on a ~27inch monitor is very nice gaming wise and is something you could easily do most game at ultra (Crysis 3 probably being one of the exceptions).

If you really wanna go 4K with those cards, it might be better to get one like this mostly because even with FPS drops it will be less noticeable for you and keep things a bit smoother while keeping you ready for the future.  But I would still push that a 1440p monitor might be your best bet to keep ultra setting more around.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> They are not bad cards its just UHD provides a significant need for power.  The cards are great even for 1440p which if I were you and you do not wanna replace your cards anytime soon just grab a nice one of those.  UHD is cool but 1440p on a ~27inch monitor is very nice gaming wise and is something you could easily do most game at ultra (Crysis 3 probably being one of the exceptions).
> 
> If you really wanna go 4K with those cards, it might be better to get one like this mostly because even with FPS drops it will be less noticeable for you and keep things a bit smoother while keeping you ready for the future.  But I would still push that a 1440p monitor might be your best bet to keep ultra setting more around.


I was thinking something like this

Asus PG278Q ROG, 69 cm (27"), WQHD-Auflösung, 1 ms, NVIDIA G-SYNC-Technologie, DisplayPort

I think that would be a good choice and no more headache!


----------



## McSteel (Oct 17, 2014)

Actually, if it were me, I'd go for an Eizo Foris FG2421 if your main goal is smooth gaming. It's fast, has accurate colors, deep blacks and good contrast, and is built like a tank.

If you're looking to go for higher resolutions instead, a nice 27" 1440p screen is still probably the best solution.


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 17, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> I was thinking something like this
> 
> Asus PG278Q ROG, 69 cm (27"), WQHD-Auflösung, 1 ms, NVIDIA G-SYNC-Technologie, DisplayPort
> 
> I think that would be a good choice and no more headache!


Yea that is the ROG Swift that I was referring to earlier.  It would work great with your cards and probably deliver to you a great experience for a very long time.  WQHD is kinda the thing right now for PC gamers and a good resolution for gaming on the high end.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Yea that is the ROG Swift that I was referring to earlier.  It would work great with your cards and probably deliver to you a great experience for a very long time.  WQHD is kinda the thing right now for PC gamers and a good resolution for gaming on the high end.


Tonight or tomorrow morning I will order it, it's a bit expensive but good things cost.


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 17, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> Tonight or tomorrow morning I will order it, it's a bit expensive but good things cost.


Good deal, you have to remember though the price is because its a WQHD screen, 144hz refresh with 1ms response, then the upcharge for the G-Sync module.  But your getting good quality from it as the worst I have heard is a dead pixel on one.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 18, 2014)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> I have one of these samsung ones. In a nutshell it is great for experiencing 4k. Coming from a dell ultrasharp(high standards, I know) the colours definately aren't as good and the viewing angle isn't the best either, but is of no real concern.
> The stand is cheap, wobbles if you hit the monitor, but it is on a desk, so no wobbley!
> I run it with SLI 680 and it runs intensive games on medium-high and your normal games on ultra.
> All in all great monitor, only issue I have is when I have anti-aliasing turned on in some games the game just flickers, though most likely a driver issue.
> ...



I just decided for the The Asus Swift, it's the best choice, and I know that I am getting a good product.


----------



## Frick (Oct 18, 2014)

And again, if you upgrade your GPU's the monitor can handle the frames. It'll last a long time.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 18, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> Hi all.
> I am planning to buy a new monitor, I  found one that I really like, I would like some advices about this brilliant 28 UHD.
> 
> Samsung U28D590D, 71 cm (28"), LED, UHD- Resolution, 1 ms, HDMI
> ...




Of all the UHD panels this year, the Samsung seems to be one of the 'cheaper' ones with limited creature comforts and flimsy construction.


Unless you need the Gsync, the ROG Swift is a ripoff[EDIT: It's not a ripoff, just over priced. They take a quality PCB and overclock it. Effectively you're paying for an out of the box overclocked monitor].

Better 1440p *IPS* panel 120hz monitors can be found here, for considerably less:

Tempest X270OC
http://overlordcomputer.com/products/tempest-x270oc-glossy

Yamakasi(Catleap) Q270
http://www.ebay.de/itm/New-YAMAKASI...4052?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19db2bf744

Qnix QX2710
http://www.ebay.de/itm/QNIX-QX2710-...mputerComponents_Monitors&hash=item1c3eb9d12e

Crossover 2270MD
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CROSSOVER...8468?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item338ee42514


----------



## FireFox (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi there.

Today I am reopening this all thread in order to get some advices after I got my new monitor.

10 days ago I ordered my first expensive and Gaming Monitor (Asus PG278Q ROG) and finally today 
I got it, I tasted and tasted and I am very satisfied with it, nothing to complain about it, I never though I would 
Pay 799€ for a monitor but I did and I am happy with it.

Now going to the point, till a few weeks ago I did some benchmarks and always i got great results, today after I setup my new monitor and did some benchmarks I got low FPS, (65) now my question is, could be my new monitor that is causing that I get low FPS?

All advices are welcome...

Cheers


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 28, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Today I am reopening this all thread in order to get some advices after I got my new monitor.
> 
> ...


Your previous monitor was a 1920x1080p right (Or was it something else?).  If it was any lower resolution than the new monitor you are getting the reduced FPS because there is more stress being put on the video cards to render the same scenes (More pixels displayed).


----------



## FireFox (Oct 28, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Your previous monitor was a 1920x1080p right (Or was it something else?).  If it was any lower resolution than the new monitor you are getting the reduced FPS because there is more stress being put on the video cards to render the same scenes (More pixels displayed).


thats right, i had a 1920x1080.

Btw GhostRyder.
thanks a lot for your advice about the Asus PG278Q ROG, its a great Monitor.


----------



## McSteel (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah, the new pixel count is ~77,8% higher, so your GPUs have quite a lot more work to do. The performance drop is expected.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 28, 2014)

McSteel said:


> Yeah, the new pixel count is ~77,8% higher, so your GPUs have quite a lot more work to do. The performance drop is expected.


its a bit frustrating go from 91 FPS to 65 FPS


----------



## McSteel (Oct 28, 2014)

It's also a perfect excuse for an upgrade 
Those 770s you have shouldn't be too hard to sell, and some 970s would bump that framerate right back up into 90s to 100s


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 28, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> thats right, i had a 1920x1080.
> 
> Btw GhostRyder.
> thanks a lot for your advice about the Asus PG278Q ROG, its a great Monitor.


Glad you enjoy it!  Yea it will last you for years and even a couple GPU upgrades for sure!


----------



## FireFox (Oct 28, 2014)

McSteel said:


> It's also a perfect excuse for an upgrade
> Those 770s you have shouldn't be too hard to sell, and some 970s would bump that framerate right back up into 90s to 100s


if they were air cooled i would upgrade it, but having it watercooled i dont feel to restart buying waterblocks and so on...


----------

